# A Piece of VW Racing history for sale



## GTLITE72 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am selling the GT4/GTLite. After 4 National Championships and a ground-up restoration. 
Check out the pics in the build thread "27 years" 
Contact me here for details.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, how about a link or pictures or something?? Are we all supposed to guess what you're selling here. 

:screwy:


----------



## NuclearSunset (Dec 7, 2011)

Think this might be it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...is-re-born-27-years-later.&highlight=27+years 


Why would you want to part with her?


----------



## GTLITE72 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have owned and raced her for 17 years and I have other projects that I have been putting off for years.


----------

